# What's on sale and where?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We had a couple good threads on Christmas deals, but now that the 21st has come and gone I have to believe there are going to be some good NON GUN RELATED deals to be had. I got some sweet deals on freeze dried food at Overstock.com as we got closer to the 21st, because they had a lot on hand and wanted to reduce inventory. But as the end of the world grew closer and shipping was still an option the prices climbed back up again. So are you aware of any post 12/21/12 deals that are out there for prepper goods? If so please share them here.

I noticed today that Emergency Essentials has 3,600 food ration bars on sale for $6.95 each.

http://beprepared.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_FM%20R360_A_name_E_MAINSTAY%99+3%2C600+Calorie+Food+Bar


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got the last two years of their mail-order catalogues... They've been that price all along... :dunno:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Their shipped price was about $2-4 less than I could find anywhere else. The last email I got from them they were like $8 each.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Many places have their seasonal cooking/baking items on clearance now. Couple that with a coupon & there are some truly awesome deals to be had!


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Went to good ole Wallyworld this morning, and other than my candy that i got for a $1, i just wasn't impressed with the after Christmas sales... but at least i got Reese's Jingle bells for a $1 and i am going back for more, you know just in case i need them in the future.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

MRE , More Reese Emergency LOL. I too went to ChinaMart yesterday to get some milk (got gift card) and found a bit of their hunting stuff was on sale. Yes Christmass candy was 50% off as well. Personaly my good find was a stoneware canning pot for $5 Christmass Eve at Goodwill, had lid and canning rack.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

REI has some good deals in their outlet and clearance. Camping/bob kind of merchandise.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Tractor Supply has some of their cast iron on sale. Dutch oven was 14.99 and they had a 2 pack, a skillet and a corn bread skillet for 14.99 also.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

At our Tractor Supply they have all outdoor winter clothing on sale 30% off( hubby got some nice gloves and a hat. he was looking for a coat but they were out of his size). They also have their Dollar Days going which means they have cheap tools and things like pop up trash cans, etc on sale. I found a nice camouflage day pack marked down to $12.99( making a secondary GHB for another vehicle) and some cookbooks for $5 that when I looked in them I could definitely use my stockpiled items as substitutes. New recipes are always good.
Oh, hubby also found some wielding rod containers( plastic with screw on lids) and they're water and moisture proof. Hubby said they'd be great for holding ammo. They were only $2 each.

Walmart had all their christmas stuff ( everything) marked down to 50% off. I bought loads of M&Ms ( peanutbutter, cherry cordial and dark chocolate) so I can vacuum seal them to make them last longer. Also bought lots of candy canes for the same reason. ( also I like to use the little ones in my hot chocolate to make it taste good lol)


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> We had a couple good threads on Christmas deals, but now that the 21st has come and gone I have to believe there are going to be some good NON GUN RELATED deals to be had. I got some sweet deals on freeze dried food at Overstock.com as we got closer to the 21st, because they had a lot on hand and wanted to reduce inventory. But as the end of the world grew closer and shipping was still an option the prices climbed back up again. So are you aware of any post 12/21/12 deals that are out there for prepper goods? If so please share them here.
> 
> I noticed today that Emergency Essentials has 3,600 food ration bars on sale for $6.95 each.
> 
> http://beprepared.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_FM%20R360_A_name_E_MAINSTAY%99+3%2C600+Calorie+Food+Bar


The 2400 calorie bars end up being a slightly better deal

3600 cal at $6.95 = $.77/400 cal section
2400 cal at $4.50 = $.75/400 cal section

I haven't had these, but would think that one wouldn't eat more than one or two sections at a time.


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried making these high calorie energy bars? I'm assuming it would be cheaper... Any good recipes?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thats a great idea ought to be able to figure out a recipe for them make great BOB or Patrol pack "get you by " food. make em up and vac pak. Hmmm google here i come.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Some of ya'll will like this recipe. 
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/22249674/D-Ration-Recipe
might have to try it but I'm still looking for more calories in a smaller package.

Here's some but only one really looks like a shelf stable recipe. 
http://hotrecipesite.com/include-homemade-energy-bar-recipes-in-your-survival-kit/

this is the one that looks best have to dope it out to figure calories though

Ingredients 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3 cups rolled oats, barley, or wheat 
2 1/2 cups nonfat milk powder 
1/2 package jello powder, citrus 
1 cup sugar
2 tablespoon honey
3 tablespoon water

How to make it 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Preheat oven to 300 degrees.
Heat together water and honey, stir in jello powder.
Stir dry ingredients together, stir in jello water, mix well. Then add additional water 1 tablespoon at a time, just until mixture can be formed into two bars.
Dry in oven, wrap in foil to store. Each bar is 1000 calories. May be eaten as is, or cooked in a pint of water.

Still looking hipe to find somthing more like the oat brick bar things they used to put in MRE's way back in teh day. I actually liked em but they could break a tooth and would definitely leave you thirsty.

As a trusted source that same recipe is on the LDSfood storage site as well think I"ll have to give it a whirl. Think I"ll dry in oven as reccomended then maybe place in the dehydrator for a few hours just to make sure there is absolutely no moisture left and then try vac packing. I betcha it's store just like the bought bars.

These might work

SPACE FOOD STICKS

1 c. crunchy peanut butter
1 c. dry powdered milk
2 tbsp. wheat germ
2 tbsp. or 2 pkg. Knox unflavored gelatin
2/3 c. honey (or corn syrup, light)
1/8 tsp. salt

Mix together all dry ingredients. Cut in the peanut butter. Add the honey (or corn syrup). Thoroughly mix. Shape into "space sticks" or shape desired. Store in plastic covered dish. A good snack food and lunch box treat

Might also just try mixing oat flour with peanut butter untill I get a very stiff dough then heat it enough to let alot of the oils soak into the oats and see how that works. Peanut butter is a near perfect food all by itself. matter of fact I keep a jar of it in my bob. Getting it into a bar form would just be soo much more handy though.


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

Awesome! This will help greatly!


To add more calories, I'm thinking of adding Whey Protein Powder. I've found large containers of it at Wally World & health food stores. Some also come in Vanilla so you can add a little flavor with it as well!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> At our Tractor Supply they have all outdoor winter clothing on sale 30% off( hubby got some nice gloves and a hat. he was looking for a coat but they were out of his size). They also have their Dollar Days going which means they have cheap tools and things like pop up trash cans, etc on sale. I found a nice camouflage day pack marked down to $12.99( making a secondary GHB for another vehicle) and some cookbooks for $5 that when I looked in them I could definitely use my stockpiled items as substitutes. New recipes are always good.
> Oh, hubby also found some wielding rod containers( plastic with screw on lids) and they're water and moisture proof. Hubby said they'd be great for holding ammo. They were only $2 each.


They might have his size in stock online. I've made a couple of good clearance purchases from them online this year for clothing that wasn't at my local store.


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

Build Your Own Bar

Found This:
http://www.youbars.com/buildabar


----------



## NorthWind (Dec 16, 2012)

This is a good recipe. High calorie, and easy to make. I've had some, unrefrigerated, but individually wrapped for over two months, and they are still fine. They can chip a tooth and leave you thirsty, but they do the trick.

I hope this link works...if not, go to instructables.com (a wealth of information) and search for "backpacking energy bars 2.0"

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...lYG4Bw&usg=AFQjCNFfJsf2EV2gDZFPeKpAgIdS9zABvQ

-- Northwind


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

So, back to the original question, you might try taking a look at pork products at Kroger (or another grocery) right now. They're trying to reduce pork inventory. Here in Ohio, I was able to nab about $250 worth of spare ribs, bacon, sausage, hams, etc for just under $150. If you have coupons on top of that...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Bought some candy at Walmart for 50% off plus I printed off some coupons for them, ended up with Reese cups, M&M's, & Hershey's mix bag for $0.50 a bag. Ummm ummm, survival chocolate! Got some Lifesaver candies for the same price too. We won't be roughin' it at our house. lol


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

tsrwivey, where do you print your coupons from?


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Deals all year long at slickdeals.net kinda electronics heavy, but they have food,tp, and other prepper stuff check it out


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Goodwill stores are pretty much year round too... of course it's pot luck when you go there.

I got a Merck Home Medical Guide (a good 3 inches thick) and fairly recent (about a decade old) for $1.79. There were quite a number of back packs and other cases and containers that looked like they had potential too.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

lilmissy0740 said:


> tsrwivey, where do you print your coupons from?


grocerysmarts.com They have a database where you can search for a coupon for a particular brand/item, like "Hershey's". They have other sections where you can just scroll through all the available coupons & pick the ones you want to print.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

If anyone is looking for 9mm ammo, Palmettostatearmory.com has in stock right now.

Blazer aluminum casings box of 50 ($12.99) that's .26 a round.

Blazer brass casings box of 50 ($13.99) that's .28 a round.

I just bought 1,000 rounds. Reasonable shipping rates. I am not affiliated with them. I've bought from them before and have never had problems.

I thought I would let everyone on here know, since ammo is hard to come by for most of us.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

We just order 223 from them on the 16th, this is our first order with them. Glad to here you haven't had any problems with them!!!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

LOL *hear my grammer is terrible!!!


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

razorback said:


> LOL *hear my grammer is terrible!!!


Sometimes my grammar isn't the best.

They might be running a little slower on shipping orders out. With all the buying going on, everyone who sells guns and ammo is a little slower also.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Carhartt is having a 3 day sale on some of their jackets. 25% off for one- 50% off for two! I can get a coat for me and one for my DH for about $100. That makes them less than the price I got my DH's work jacket for a month ago!


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

On Monday I was at my semi-local Menards wasting time while at work. I came across the garden area and I found they had seeds on sale. 20 packs for 1$!!!! Upon closer inspection I realized they had a whole bunch of heirloom varieties for that price! I grabbed a cart and went to town. I got tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, broccoli, spinach, two types of lettuce, radish, corn, beets, carrots, hot peppers, sweet peppers, cucumber, summer squash, zucchini, peas, dill, pumpkin, basil, and a whole bunch of flowers(for Mrs. noob). Final tally 303 packets for roughly 15$ plus tax! We are going to repack most of them into seed vaults to distribute to a few of our last resort BOLs and make sure a few of our group have a garden this year, ill start the seeds and take seedlings to them. We plant a large garden every year so this was a really good start on seeds for us. Oh and the cashier looked at me like I was from outer space and she was not really happy about scanning 303 little packets!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

A local school is selling coupon books as a fundraiser. Most of the coupons are restaurant coupons but the book just so happens to include four $10 off a $50 purchase at Gander Mountain! That makes bullets on sale :2thumb:


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anyone shop lapolicegear.com? I bought a pair of their USMC bates boots that were on clearance(and probably still are) and I am pretty happy with them. I love the clearance sections. Got four things of the NOO electrolyte mixture for less than two dollars at Kroger.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*we should have a sticky on this!*

This thing is pretty small, but for 20$ it seems worth it.
Found at slickdeals on their harbor freight page.
http://www.dailydeals.com/harbor-freight-deals


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Get 50% off your DollarGeneral.com order when you use the coupon code HOME50 at the checkout! You can also print out the coupon at their website in the coupons section. 

Offer Excludes: Home decor, outdoor decor, blankets, throws, candles, potpourri, clocks, lamps, lamp shades, flowers, framed art, picture frames, disposable plates, paper products, and plastic cutlery.

Offer Includes: Kitchen appliances, beverageware, cookware/bakewear, food storage, kitchen gadgets, hangers, kitchen plastics, large plastics and trash cans, laundry plastics, laundry accessories, light bulbls, mops & brooms, reusable bags, bath coordinates, bath towels, kitchen tablecloths, bed pillows, mattress pads, placemats, rugs, sewing, sheet sets, shower accessories, and window treatments.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> This thing is pretty small, but for 20$ it seems worth it.
> Found at slickdeals on their harbor freight page.
> http://www.dailydeals.com/harbor-freight-deals


i'm just curious as to what others experiences have been. everything, litterally everything i have ever bought from harbor freight that gets more than occasional use has broken on me. usually fairly quickly. i was raised using craftsman tools, and probably always will, because they are willing to stick by their handtool product with a lifetime warranty. are there any tools safe to buy from HF that are at all reliable??


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

OHprepper said:


> i'm just curious as to what others experiences have been. everything, litterally everything i have ever bought from harbor freight that gets more than occasional use has broken on me. usually fairly quickly. i was raised using craftsman tools, and probably always will, because they are willing to stick by their handtool product with a lifetime warranty. are there any tools safe to buy from HF that are at all reliable??


To me, you need to know what you're getting from HF. I'll buy ear muffs, zip ties, gloves, etc from HF in a heartbeat. They seem to hold up for the short use they're subjected to. Additionally, sometimes I have to work on the backhoe and I need, for instance, a 1-1/2" wrench that I need to "modify". I'm not buying a $40 craftsman wrench and then cutting/grinding it. A cheap $20 wrench from HF is far less painful.

On the other hand, if I'm going to use a tool for life, that means to me that i want a lifetime warranty. Craftsman and one other company (forget off the top of my head) offer that, and I've been running craftsman. I guess to a large extent it depends on how you use the tools.


----------



## marlinz (Oct 28, 2012)

Found these food savers on sale for $15 and free shipping when you use promo code N3FEAAA 
http://m.products.foodsaver.com/Product.aspx?pid=12264


----------

